

Ask HN: Are there any hot startups hiring in Dublin? - Joelharicot

I am considering moving to Dublin and start a new life there.<p>I am a mobile passionate and I love the startups' world but I don't know any startup based in Dublin.<p>I have already built and pushed many iPhone app on the AppStore and some of them got download more than 600k times. I love designing nice products and facing new challenges.<p>If some of you would have some recommendations on where to work or to start looking for a nice job in Dublin, I would really appreciate! Many thanks!
======
PeterMcCanney
There are few startups in Dublin compared to say San Francisco but with that
in mind you might try...

App development company <http://tapadoo.com>

General Tech Jobs in Dublin
<http://www.prosperity.ie/category_job_search_19/it_jobs.html>

Good Luck and provisionally Welcome to Dublin.

------
duiker101
try looking here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2607052>

~~~
PeterMcCanney
Good Point. There's nothing specifically in Dublin on the list but there are a
lot of companies looking for remote workers.

